# Battlefield 3 Premium aus Liste verschwunden!?



## hamburgcity (29. Juni 2012)

Moin Leuds,

vielleicht kann mir einer helfen. Ich habe am 20.06 einen Battlefield 3 Premium Key bei eBay gekauft und erfolgreich aktiviert. Heute BF3 gestartet bekomme ich die Nachricht, ich möge mir bitte BF3 Premium zulegen wenn ich einen Premium Server beitreten möchte. Auch wenn ich auf die Premium "Einstellungen" gehe, bekomme ich die gleiche Nachricht. Normale Close Quarters Server funktionieren! Wenn ich jedoch den Key nochmal eingebe, bekomme ich die Nachricht das der Key bereits genutzt wurde (ist ja auch klar). Oder ist das ein Bug?! HELP


----------



## hamburgcity (29. Juni 2012)

Hat sich erledigt. Bei EA angerufen: Key wurde gebannt


----------



## Kellten (30. Juni 2012)

warum wurde der gebannt?


----------



## hamburgcity (30. Juni 2012)

Diese E-Mail habe ich als "Bestätigung" nach dem Gespräch erhalten:

*danke, dass du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast.

Leider muss ich dir mitteilen, dass deine [XXXX XXXX XXXX] für das Spiel Battlefield 3 - Premium von unserer Betrugsabteilung gesperrt wurde, weil sie aus einer für uns nicht ersichtlichen Quelle stammt und somit nicht mehr für dich verfügbar ist. Dies gilt sowohl bei einer Neuinstallation, als auch im Origin.

Bitte wende dich bei diesem Problem direkt an deinen Händler!*

Jetzt ist mein Account für den Premium Dienst gesperrt. Ich empfinde das als eine Frechheit. Ich habe den Key von einem deutschen Power Seller erworben:

BATTLEFIELD 3 Premium CD Key Code Origin Download EU-Deutsch 100% BF3 premium | eBay

Habe ihm bereits geschrieben und er meinte, ich soll ihm den Key zumailen und er wird den Lieferanten "anzeigen" (?!) und mir einen neuen zuschicken. Das wird mir aber leider nichts nützen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. Juni 2012)

Sollte doch inzwischen hinreichend bekannt sein, dass sowohl Valve in Steam als auch EA mit Origin recht restriktiv mit den Keys umgehen. Wenn man bei einem Keyseller (sei es auf Ebay oder sonstwo) einkauft geht man grundsätzlich immer das Risiko ein, dass der Key eben NICHT für den deutschen Markt ist, geklaut ist, etc. und dann eben gesperrt wird. Nur weil der schreibt "100% Deutsch", heisst das nicht, dass es nicht nen RU oder Asia Key ist.  

Wenn ein Spiel überall 50 Euro kostet und es dann irgendwo deutlich billiger ist, stimmt irgendwas nicht.  Wenn du sicher sein willst, dass du nen funktionierendes Spiel bekommst dann solltest du Keystores grundsätzlich komplett vermeiden. Sparen kannst du am ehesten, wenn du z.B. via amazon.co.uk importierst. Da sind die Spiele i.d.R. trotz teurem Versand ein gutes Stück günstiger und du bist sicher, dass du ein Original hast.


----------



## golani79 (30. Juni 2012)

Anstatt Keys auf Ebay oder irgendwelchen Stores zu kaufen, bei denen man nicht 100% weiß, wo die überhaupt herkommen, würde ich solche Sachen lieber in nem Fachgeschäft bzw. auf Amazon oder aus sonst irgendeiner vertrauenswürdigen Quelle kaufen.
Da erspart man sich dann den Ärger.



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Sparen kannst du am ehesten, wenn du z.B.  via amazon.co.uk importierst. Da sind die Spiele i.d.R. trotz teurem  Versand ein gutes Stück günstiger und du bist sicher, dass du ein  Original hast.


 
Entweder das, oder halt einfach ein wenig Preise bei heimischen Shops vergleichen.
Hab grade in einem meiner Stammshops nachgeschaut und da kostet BF3 Premium auch grade mal 47 Euro. Also nur 3 mehr, als auf Ebay. Wieso man dann den Key trotzdem aus solchen Quellen bezieht, versteh ich nicht.


----------



## hamburgcity (30. Juni 2012)

Es ging mir nicht unbedingt um die paar Euro sondern darum, dass ich das Spiel vor einer Woche asap haben wollte. Auf den FAQ von EA habe ich folgendes gefunden:


*…Spieler können Battlefield 3 auf Origin.com und bei über 100 Online-Händlern weltweit kaufen. EA bietet Spiele für alle großen Download-Services.
…*

Ich habe nicht annäherungsweise vorsätzlich gehandelt. Der Verkäufer ist Power Seller, hat bei beinahe 3000 Bewertungen eine positive Ratio von 99,9% und ja, ist in Deutschland gemeldet. Die Artikelbeschreibung schließt russische und asiatische Keys aus.


----------



## golani79 (30. Juni 2012)

Ja, wie gesagt - ich wäre halt generell vorsichtig, wenn es sich um Keys für Spiele handelt.

Den Ärger hast ja jetzt du. Vielleicht kannst ja mit EA noch irgendwie klären, dass die deinen Acc entsperren.
Müsstest denen halt mal ne Anfrage schicken ob das möglich ist, da du ja nicht vorsetzlich irgendeinen Billigkey gekauft hast.

Nen Versuch wärs wert - verlieren kannst ja nichts.

Und beim Händler würd ich auch nochmal nachfragen. In der Artikelbeschreibung steht ja, dass die lebenslange Garantie auf ihre Keys geben.


----------



## hamburgcity (30. Juni 2012)

Ich habe soeben einen weiteren von ihm bekommen der unter Origin akzeptiert wurde  Auf die Frage, was ich machen soll wenn auch dieser wieder gebannt wird, meinte er schlicht: einfach nochmal melden


----------



## hamburgcity (30. Juni 2012)

PS: Laut einem anderen Mitarbeiter bei der EA Hotline bin ich NICHT gebannt sondern kann den anderen Code einfach nur nicht benutzen. Er meinte zu mir, es wäre nicht meine Schuld, wenn Händler ausgeben, für die nicht bezahlt wurde.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. Juni 2012)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> PS: Laut einem anderen Mitarbeiter bei der EA Hotline bin ich NICHT gebannt sondern kann den anderen Code einfach nur nicht benutzen. Er meinte zu mir, es wäre nicht meine Schuld, wenn Händler ausgeben, für die nicht bezahlt wurde.


 Dann hast du vllt. noch mal Glück im Unglück und hast nen guten Sachbearbeiter erwischt. Da gibts auch ganz andere Geschichten bis hin zur Accountsperre.


----------

